# talbot express hazzard flasher



## 107902 (Oct 26, 2007)

8) I HAVE A TALBOT HIGHWAYMAN 1991 2.5D AND MY FUSE FOR THE HAZZARD KEEPS BLOWING
WHATS THE MOST AMS FUSE TO USE(NOT SURE)
IS THERE ANYTHING CAUSING IT TO BLOW
PLEASE HELP


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

*hazzards blowing fuse*

Does the fuse only blow when your hazzards are turned on or as soon as you put a fuse in the fuse box,if the fuse is just for your hazzard circuit i would rec 10a or 15a.Sometimes on earlier vehicles the hazzards,Horn and cigar lighter were on the same circuit,if this is the case 25a.
Do your normal indicators work ok.If not could be a internal short in flasher unit,disconnect unit and join wires 49 and 49a,when switch turned left or right ind lamps will illuminate,if so replace flasher unit.
Check fuse box wiring from circuit if fuse is blowing without hazzards switched on to check if more than 1 circuit on fuse,if there is cut each circuit from fuse hloder to establish what short circuit is on,remember to leave enough cable to reconnect circuit when short repaired.
Other possible cause is hazzard switch faulty,most hazzard switches have 30+15+ 31neg 49a from flasher unit and 49aback to flasher unit.
Just a few pointers let me know termination at hazzard switch if you do not sort and i will try to advise further
Regards
Alex


----------



## 107902 (Oct 26, 2007)

the hazzard fuse only blows when hazzard is switch on or indicators are on
i have replaced flasher relay with the origional one from another talbot 
so relay should be ok
i will try and check it again and get back to you
thanks
roy


----------



## 107902 (Oct 26, 2007)

i have just made a connection from 49 to 49a and turned the indicators left then right nothing is lighting up
nothing appears to be wrong with the relay
im going to get a new hazzard switch tomorrow and will try it again
thanks
toy


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

*hazzard flashers*

When you linked 49 and 49a together did you have fuse in fuseholder and ignition switched on,it defineatly sound as though you have your short on the indicator lamp circuit.When you joined 49 and 49a and turned ind switch left or right it should have blown your fuse if short on lamps,next step is to elliminate indicator switch,remove plug from indicator switch you should have wire from 49a at flasher unit at switch and wire going to l/h indicator lamps and r/h indicator lamps,if uk wiring colours possibly coloured as below
48a feed from flasher unit into switch (Light green with brown tracer)
l/h indicator lamps green with red tracer
r/h indicator lamps green with white tracer
link together light green/brown to green/red turn ign on with fuse in holder and flasher unit reconnected,turn ind to l/h pos and flashers should work,repeat same with green/white wire and put r/h position if indicators work ok on both sides without blowing fuse then your indicator switch is fauly,if fuse blows only one one side then you have short to that side lamps,check bulbs and wiriing to lamps,also if towbar fitted check wiring inside plug
Regards
Alex


----------



## 107902 (Oct 26, 2007)

*ZIG CF8 UNIT*

CAN ANYONE TELL ME THE CONNECTIONS /COLOR BY NUMBER 1-11
IM HAVING TO RE WIRE AS MY UNIT WAS TAKEN OUT AND NOT WIRED IN
I HAVE MANAGED TO WIRE SOME OF THE UNIT BUT HAVE GONE STUCK ON A GREEN WIRE AND A RED WIRE
ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT
THANKS
ROY


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

is it a plane green wire ?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Destiny

The colours of the wires may vary from one van convertor to another but there is a Manual for the Zig CF8 in our download section ..it has a circuit drawing which may help you wire the unit correctly.

Mike

P.S. downloads can only be made by subscribers :wink:


----------



## 107902 (Oct 26, 2007)

*ZIG CF8 UNIT*

ITS A PLANE GREEN WIRE
ALSO THERES A RED ONE AND NOT SURE WHERE IT GOES


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: ZIG CF8 UNIT*



destiny said:


> ITS A PLANE GREEN WIRE
> ALSO THERES A RED ONE AND NOT SURE WHERE IT GOES


Hi there,

I believe there's a good manual available from Canada, but I can't put my hands on it. Which is thicker - the green wire or the red?

Dougie.


----------



## 107902 (Oct 26, 2007)

*ZIG CF8 UNIT*

the green one is thicker and goes from zig unit down by the fridge under the seating near the 240v in plug and goes under the van
dont know where and what it does
the red one stops near the fridge from the zig unit
also have found two other wires that comes up from under the van to the fridge area but has been cut


----------

